# Asus G1S braucht extrem lang beim herunterfahren!?



## phoenix86 (8. März 2008)

Hi,

nochmal ein "Problem" diesmal mit meinem Asus G1S 

Beim herunterfahren braucht es extrem lange bis es endgültig aus ist, d.h.
Windows ist heruntergefahren, dennoch ist es immer noch an, der Bildschirm 
ist aber schwarz und nur noch der Cursor drauf zu sehen.
Dann dauert es immer noch minimum 1min bis es schlussendlich abschaltet!

Hab schon viel versucht, also Registry-Tricks und so angewendet nix hat sich 
geändert, wer weiß Rat?

MfG phoenix


----------



## der_schnitter (8. März 2008)

Puh...ich kenn mich damit nicht so gut aus,aber eine Neuinstallation von Vista könnte was bringen.Is das schon seit der Auslieferung so?


----------



## phoenix86 (8. März 2008)

Ok^^, 
mein Fehler hab vergessen zu erwähnen das ich kein Vista Ultimate drauf habe sondern
mir XP Pro SP2 draufgeschmissen habe.
Hoffe ich hab jetzt alle nötigen Infos abgegeben!?


----------



## der_schnitter (8. März 2008)

Nein 
War das Problem unter Vista auch schon da?Und ist es seit der XP-Installation oder trat es erst anschließend auf?Da mir keine Lösung einfällt,bleibt wahrscheinlich nur die Neuinstallation des Betriebsystems.Ich habe auch noch nie etwas davon gehört,dass der Mauszeiger nach dem runterfahren noch sichtbar bleibt.Oder,wenn möglich,machste ne Systemwiederherstellung.


----------



## phoenix86 (9. März 2008)

Vista hatte der Laptop nur 1 Tag drauf (am Tag der Auslieferung) gehabt.
Das Problem ist erst jetzt nach einiger Zeit mit der XP-Installation aufgetaucht.
Das Sys ist seit nem halben Jahr draufgespielt, defragmentiert und spam- + virenfrei.
XP ist auch auf dem neuesten Stand was Updates angeht.


----------



## der_schnitter (9. März 2008)

Dann würd ichs mal neu installieren.Bei Google hab ich auch nix finden können...


----------



## phoenix86 (9. März 2008)

Hmmm,
werd ich wohl wieder Vista drauf machen -.-!!!


----------



## der_schnitter (9. März 2008)

OK,auch eine Lösung.Aber wenn du XP wirklich weiter verwenden willst,würd ichs neu installieren.Aber Vista ist ja nicht schlimm,finde ich.


----------



## MrMorse (9. März 2008)

phoenix86 schrieb:


> Hab schon viel versucht, also Registry-Tricks und so angewendet nix hat sich
> geändert, wer weiß Rat?



Welche?
Hast Du XP-Antispy benutzt?


----------



## exa (10. März 2008)

liegt vllt an einer lüfternachlaufsteuerung, sodass komponenten noch nachkühlen können???


----------



## phoenix86 (10. März 2008)

@MrMorse:
Ich hab die Zeiten geändert die XP warten soll um Programme+Vorgänge zu beenden,
dann hab ich abgeschalten das XP mich fragt ob ich ein Vorgang gleich beenden soll.
Solche Tricks eben, hab dazu kein AntiSpy benutzt!

@exa:
Hat das G1S sowas überhaupt wäre mir neu weil, 
1. Braucht das immer so lange egal wie lange er an war!
2. Ich nix im BIOS gefunden hab um es An/Aus zu schalten!


----------



## MrMorse (10. März 2008)

phoenix86 schrieb:


> @MrMorse:
> Ich hab die Zeiten geändert die XP warten soll um Programme+Vorgänge zu beenden,
> dann hab ich abgeschalten das XP mich fragt ob ich ein Vorgang gleich beenden soll.
> Solche Tricks eben, hab dazu kein AntiSpy benutzt!



Dann benutze es.
- Mache einen Haken bei: 'Schnelles Herunterfahren aktivieren'
- Entferne den Haken bei: 'Auslagerungsdatei beim Herunterfahren löschen'


----------



## phoenix86 (29. März 2008)

Ähm,
XP-Antispy is auch nix anderes wie ein RegEdit mit GUI die Auslagerungsdatei 
wird gelöscht wenn der "Windows wird heruntergefahren"-Bildschirm dransteht!

Hab aber schonmal geschrieben das es danach noch solange dauert!!!


----------



## prvrs (30. März 2008)

system neu aufsetzen.. man sollte alle 3 format c machen...
is doof kann man aber nix machen wenn man kein leistungsverlust haben will

nach ner gewissen zeit müllt sich das system dermaßen zu, das sogar das abschalten biszu 2min dauern kann


----------



## ArturK (31. März 2008)

Starke Maschine arbeitet halt stark.


----------

